# plz i want any data about SCADA systems and DCS <<<darooooory>>>>



## engkissofdeath (28 سبتمبر 2007)

plz i want any data about scada and its importance in industry and dcs also


----------



## sa.hamdy (2 أكتوبر 2007)

http://www.pacontrol.com/sitemap.html


----------



## نبيل حمود (28 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------

